# 2017 GS Muzzy Elk



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So how many are headed out for the General Season ML Elk hunt Nov. 1st? I've got a spike area tag, and hope I can find one that doesn't take off like a rocket from me at 500 yards.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Any bull for me.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

derekp1999 said:


> Any bull for me.


Ditto. Nov 3-7


----------



## Bubba85 (Oct 15, 2013)

Any bull for me as well. First time hunting with a muzzleloader. Pretty excited.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Heading out in the morning for a "day hunt" to find a spike. Hope it works out. Best of luck to the rest of you smoke pole hunters!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Wish I had a tag....
I have been seeing a good sized bunch. 
No big bulls, but 4 or 5 smaller ones in the herd.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

2full said:


> Wish I had a tag....
> I have been seeing a good sized bunch.
> No big bulls, but 4 or 5 smaller ones in the herd.


I have any bull tag and was planning above Vernal starting Friday. I'd be happy to switch areas and let you live vicariously through me.

PM appreciated with GPS and I'd really appreciate help with the packing.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My place is a any bull area.....
U buy the beer and the steaks and I'll help. :mrgreen:


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dad And 3 buddies are up at the cabin and hunting now


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Heading out in the morning for a "day hunt" to find a spike. Hope it works out. Best of luck to the rest of you smoke pole hunters!


Well, If I had a Moose tag I'd be tagged out! Didn't see one Elk as I glassed a couple areas.  If I could carry a center fire rifle, (my .204) I could have had some fun with a couple Coyotes. Back to "eliminating" areas NOT to hunt.


----------

